# High Phosphorus what to do.



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Did my first soil test myself late May. The results came back showing excessive Phosphorus with an index value of 320. The last time the soil was tested was summer of 2020 just before total lawn renovation and irrigation installation. In that evaluation the phosphorus was about twice what it is now and I did not pay attention to that value. I would have thought the contractor would have pointed the issue out but he didn't. I never use fertilizer or any other products with phosphorus so I am puzzled by this high value. As I am now learning excessive phosphorus results in poor uptake of essential nutrients with specific references to iron and zinc. Has anyone dealt with this??? Application of foliar iron and zinc was suggested as a way to address the problem but I read not to apply that in summer. Is this true??? My lawn looks stressed, areas of yellowing grass. To compound my problem I am finding areas of compacted soil. Despite irrigation 3x week when I test soil it shows dry in allot of places. I'm thinking it's because of the compacted soil. I read not to aerate in summer, is that always the case???? Any thoughts on any of these concerns would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do not aerate in the summer. If it's necessary, do it in the early fall so the lawn can recover with the good fall growing season.

Here's an guide on irrigation:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=19653
If the soil is dry, you're likely not watering enough.

I've never done the foliar iron but I don't think it's an issue to do it in the summer. Maybe someone else can confirm. There is a long thread on it here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=211

As for why your lawn is yellow, it could be deficient in nutrients. Or it could have a fungus problem. Or not enough water. Have you fertilized at all this spring? What is the pH of the soil?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Bag your clippings to remove the phosphorus over time. If an acre makes that too challenging, continue to feed nitrogen and potassium fertilizer and wait it out.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestions. From what I've read time is the only thing to mitigate high phosphorus and to not use products that add phosphorus. So based on the decline over time on my 1st and 2nd soil tests I might estimate that it will be another year or two before the levels drop to the acceptable range. In the mean time I will experiment with foliar applications of nutrients to see if that helps. The information link on irrigation had some good information Thanks


----------

